# Solar oven & grain grinder



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

Which solar oven and grain grinder do you guys recommend


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Oven Comparisons*

I can direct you to a page that you might find helpful in researching which solarcooker would work for you.

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/solar_oven_comparisons.html

And here is a page that has quite a few videos of different solar cookers, the basic use of them, also tips, suggestions and how-to of various solar cookers
http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/solar_cookers_videos.html

Hope this is helpful...and if you have any other questions I would be glad to answer them
Nathan


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the Country Living grain mill. I also bought the corn and bean auger that goes with it to make cornmeal. While I was at it they had a special and I got a repair kit too. Works great.

I also have a Victorio mill as a back up. It's smaller and does a good job, but I have to run the grain through it twice to get a finer flour.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the Nutrimill electric grain mill for everyday use now

http://www.amazon.com/LEquipe-76020...TF8&qid=1348414023&sr=8-2&keywords=grain+mill

and the Wondermill Junior as a handcrank back-up

http://www.amazon.com/Wonder-Junior...TF8&qid=1348414023&sr=8-8&keywords=grain+mill

I think they both are a good product that will do their job well.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking for a bigger, better grinder myself. 

I have a Global Sun Oven , it's the only one I've ever had and I have use it.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a small victorio, myself. I like it, but it is a bit small. It's a handcrank, so no need to buy a separate one as a just in case.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

I just ordered the global sun oven. Should be here this week. Can't wait. If there is anything not good about it you will here about it from me. But I am expecting a pleasant surprise. I watched every available video and I am convinced that it is good and the best available. BUT WE SHALL SEE!!!


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

I found a parking lot light in a junk pile. Similar to this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/light-parki...604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257273a97c
The lens was gone so I put a plexiglass window in it. Removed the inards and painted inside black. Made cardboard and aluminum foil reflectors which looked like crap and were all wrinkly. At 5:30pm in Michigan in september it got to 150 degrees in 45 minutes. 
Global Solar Over should work just fine.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Solar oven*

I have had the Global Sun Oven for several years now and I think it works great, but has an expensive price tag. I also have a JR. Wonder Mill which has great reviews, I haven't used it yet.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Actually the Global Sun Oven is one of the mid range level priced solar cookers on the market, so it is not as expensive as some out there.
And, you need to remember that with a solar oven/cooker you will never have to
pay for fuel, ever. It will pay for itself over time.

I use my solar cookers almost every day (except for really cloudy days) and I have been able to recoup the cost of every one since I use them continuously.

They keep the heat out of the house in the summer and they work great in the winter also, even though I am not concerned about keeping the heat out in the winter. But if you have no power/electricity in the winter (for whatever reason) and you want to conserve other fuels, a solar cooker will do fine on a bright sunny winter day.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I far prefer stone grinder mills to any other type. Slow is good, just like the old windmill days.

Mine is a Nazko Sunshine, I don't know if they still make them or not.

Searched: Sunshine Nugget® is now made... a little smaller than my Sunshine but still looks alike a good one.
http://www.ldsavow.com/forum/classifieds/showproduct.php/product/304


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A good discussion of flour mills:

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/22534/country-living-vs-wonder-jr-grain-mills

As an aside, the mill I have is apparently now made by Retsel:

This is by no means a "cheap" flour mill.... it is expensive, but you DO get WHAT YOU pay for!!









Here is a great deal on one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retsel-Mill-Rite-Electric-Grain-Flour-Mill-/120989168910


----------

